# Me & my pal Cougar at the range



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

I decided to spend my range time Saturday afternoon with just my new Cougar 8000F, I left my 92 at home. The cougar has a little more kick to it compared to the 92, so I wanted to spend some "quality time" with the cougar so I could get use to it.

I started the target off at 25 ft, but was having a hard time achieving a "grouping". So I brought the target back to 21 feet and was able to pull in 2 small groupings. Lower left of center and center.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I never did that great w/ the cougar - it does have less than even a 4 inch barrel - so, I attribute it to that.

I got one when they very first came out - For such a large grip, it really should have a longer barrel. Anyway, while it always worked, I just didn't do as well at the range as I would have liked. So, I sold it in 99, I believe.

My SW99 is one of the 1st 4" barrelled guns that I have shot so well w/. Usually, it takes me a 5" barrel to shoot well with. Not sure if it is the weigh, barrel length, or sight radius that does it for me. Anything under 4", and I can't group that well, even at 7 yards.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I never did that great w/ the cougar - it does have less than even a 4 inch barrel - so, I attribute it to that.
> 
> I got one when they very first came out - For such a large grip, it really should have a longer barrel. Anyway, while it always worked, I just didn't do as well at the range as I would have liked. So, I sold it in 99, I believe.
> 
> My SW99 is one of the 1st 4" barrelled guns that I have shot so well w/. Usually, it takes me a 5" barrel to shoot well with. Not sure if it is the weigh, barrel length, or sight radius that does it for me. Anything under 4", and I can't group that well, even at 7 yards.


I do much better as well with a longer barrel, I think with a little practice I can get the same results with the cougar though. I love the way the cougar feels, but I can also see where others would not. For me, the shorter barrel length plus the longer grip make the gun feel more balanced. I feel like I can control it better, but that's just me. But, with all that being said, the 92 is alot smoother as far as recoil is concerned, thus easier to get off quicker shots and keep them in a group.


----------

